# BRITE in Roanoke Hosts 5th Annual Winter Seminar, “God in Three Persons: The Doctrine of the Trinity as the Foundation for Christian Life,” Jan. 19-21



## Grant Van Leuven (Dec 14, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity:  For Immediate Release

Media Contact: * Grant Van LeuvenCommunity Engagement Coordinator
[email protected] | 800-956-2644, ext. 27


*Blue Ridge Institute for Theological Education in Roanoke Hosts Seminary Professor to Teach Fifth Annual Winter Seminar,
“God in Three Persons: The Doctrine of the Trinity as the Foundation for the Christian Life,” January 19-21*​
*Roanoke, Va. – December 14, 2022 –* In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals (alliancenet.org), the Blue Ridge Institute for Theological Education (BRITE) will host its fifth annual winter seminar, “God in Three Persons: The Doctrine of the Trinity as the Foundation for the Christian Life,” January 19-21 at Waverly Place Baptist Church, 1407 Kenwood Blvd SE in Roanoke, Va., featuring seminary professor Dr. Ryan McGraw. Registration is $100. For more information and to register, visit alliancenet.org/BRITE. 

“Attendees will explore the biblical foundations for this utterly crucial doctrine,” said Rev. Sean Morris, BRITE’s founder and academic dean. “We’ll think through what the Scriptures teach regarding our Triune God and fellowship with Him, and examine the church’s understanding of this oft-misunderstood and undervalued doctrine down through the ages.”

Classes run 6 to 9 p.m. on Thursday and Friday, and Saturday from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.




*About the Speaker: * Dr. Ryan McGraw is the Morton H. Smith Professor of Systematic Theology at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in South Carolina. He has published 23 books, including “Knowing the Trinity: Practical Thoughts for Daily Life,” as well as numerous articles and reviews. He is a journal and book editor, international conference speaker, and co-editor of the Cultivating Biblical Godliness series. McGraw has ministered in several denominations, and does so presently in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church.

*About BRITE:* BRITE’s vision is to bring quality, confessional theological education and resources to everyday Christians, to pastors laboring faithfully, and to classes of future church leaders and ministers. Its annual January conference is designed to both educate theological students and equip church members to help cultivate healthier churches.

*About the Alliance:* Founded in 1949 and headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church.

_*-30-*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm signed up and really appreciated last year's seminar.


----------

